# Easy Faux Rust Paint



## Dminor (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey gang, long time no see. I've been working on new tutorials over on youtube and here's an easy one for rusting up fencing or just props, in general, using spraypaint & spray adhesive.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lovely! Have you had any issues with the paint flaking off the PVC? That’s a common problem mentioned when painting plastic materials.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work. Been following you on YouTube for awhile.


----------



## Dminor (Sep 10, 2008)

Rox[/U said:


> yBlue;931762]Lovely! Have you had any issues with the paint flaking off the PVC? That's a common problem mentioned when painting plastic materials.


Nope. No issues.


----------

